# Боли от ягодицы до ступни



## Тяпа (26 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте, утром потянулась во сне, судорога прошла, встаю, ходить не могу, хромаю на левую ногу, на данный момент пью целебрекс и мидокалм, мрт из за сильных, тянущих болей не смогла пройти.Блокада не помогла.Что можно предпринять?, на данный момент сделаю с десяток шагов и с дикой болью ложусь на кровать отдыхать.


----------



## La murr (26 Авг 2018)

@Тяпа, Наталья, здравствуйте!
Врача вызывали? 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Тяпа (27 Авг 2018)

Вызывала, он и назначил лечение, сказал МРТ надо, а я не могу его сделать пока, вот и ищу методы другие.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Авг 2018)

Давно пора попасть на приём к неврологу.


----------



## Тяпа (27 Авг 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, так невролог и назначил и сказал мрт, а я не могу вылежать


----------

